# Irrigation Design Feedback Wanted



## JBMknox (Mar 8, 2021)

So this is my first time designing a system. I originally used the rianbird service and it wasn't what I wanted but it was helpful and a good starting point. It was funny that having worked through my own designs and learned a little bit I kept getting closer and closer to what they sent me. I originally wanted to use R-Van with some 5000 series but I just couldn't get it to work. I worked through a few designs with MP-Rotators and I think I am getting somewhere. I defiantly wish my yard was square at the point after messing with this thing for what seems like a month now.

I would heavily appreciate any and all feedback. This site is super helpful and I'm defiantly hoping to get some direction on where I stand with this. See my picture below. I have not put in the forth zone yet but it seemed to be the easiest. planned to use MP800s


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

Side question: what software did you use for that drawing? I've been trying to find something forever.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you have 15gpm supply and at what pressure? The 14gpm zone would concern me and would likely need 1.5 in pipes.

Overall the head locations look pretty good. The weird layout doesn't help to get this perfect.


----------



## JBMknox (Mar 8, 2021)

@g-man 
yeah i dont like that. Im thinking about trying to add the 2 on the right of the flower bed to zone 1. and pick up one more along the drive way in zone 2 that would make: 
Zone 1=12.93
Zone 2=11.78
Zone 3=10.83


----------

